# BUG?! Items angezeigt obwohl deaktiviert!



## Bl4ckSh33p (7. März 2005)

ich hab nur basic und Fertigkeiten aktiv mit "Benutzerdefiniert" aber trotzdem werden immer noch jedesmal meine Items hochgeladen, hab ogar mal die LUA datei gelöscht damit die neu erstellt wird aber hat auch nicht geholfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (8. März 2005)

hab mir gerade mal die config dateien angeschaut, da ist es auf 1 gesetzt obwohl ich es im Config Programm deaktiviert habe. Hab das jetzt von Hand geändert und hoffe es geht beim nächsten Update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (werden die alten, vorhandenen Daten gelöscht oder bleiben die ewig drin?)

PS: Ich hab da auch was gefunden wo die Items in der Bank anscheinend ausgelesen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  in BLASC finde ich keine option wo man das ein/ausschalten kann. 

PPS: Die Popup Banner nerven wirklich extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (8. März 2005)

Bank wird verworfen und nicht ausgelesen....

Kannst du bitte mal Prüfen ob in deiner BLASCConfig der Hacken bei Autoupdate aktiviert ist? Wenn nein, aktiviere diesen bitte und versuchs erneut.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (13. März 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Bank wird verworfen und nicht ausgelesen....
> 
> Kannst du bitte mal Prüfen ob in deiner BLASCConfig der Hacken bei Autoupdate aktiviert ist? Wenn nein, aktiviere diesen bitte und versuchs erneut.
> [post="82645"][/post]​


autoupdate ist aktiv und hab die aktuellste version grad neu installiert (vorher alles formatiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und auch wieder auf "Benutzer" und dann nur Skills angekreuzt aber trotzdem wird meine Ausrüstung auf der Seite angezeigt.


----------



## B3N (14. März 2005)

Wird geprüft...


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (12. April 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Wird geprüft...
> [post="83196"][/post]​



habs grad mit dem neuen BLASC ausprobiert - wird immer noch angezeigt auch wenn ich Inventar deaktiviert habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glurak (12. April 2005)

Find ich schade das das mit den bank items verworfen wird


Ich fänds interresant (natürlich solte es ein/aus schaltbar sein


----------



## B3N (13. April 2005)

@Bl4ckSh33p

Also wenn ich mir dein Profil anschaue, kann ich kein Inventar sehen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

